# Which mythical creature do you like the most? Part 2!



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Paaart twooo?! PART TWO, PART TWO, PART TWO, PART TWO, PART TWOOOOOOO!
lol Spongebob

I'm gonna make this into a series. How many polls will be in the series? Nobody knows.

Wendigo - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_LJjVAhWDe...owl_of_the_Wendigo__color_by_Moonshadow01.jpg

Manticore - http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/art_preview/20080507_114818_0.jpg

Basilisk - http://www.majhost.com/gallery/ShipOfFools/MiscellaneousMythos/basilisk.bmp

Cockatrice - http://michaelmay.us/09blog/11/1121_cockatrice.jpg

Black Shuck - http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l4ik4dZ12X1qzsz6ro1_500.jpg
Golem - http://www.rodriguezphotography.com/dwf/stone_golems.jpg

Cerberus - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_NB2lAI4RI...AABC4/-0hTXEMu0MU/s1600/cerberus_1024x768.jpg

Harpy - http://thezaz.nationallampoon.com/files/2010/06/harpy.jpg

Hippocamp - http://www.elfwood.com/art/j/e/jenmiller/hippocampus.jpg
Chimera - http://www.voodoochilli.net/uploads/Illustration/images/6215_23112.jpg
Kirin - http://warlocksmagicthetvseries.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/kirin.jpg
Yeti - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PKn8BWHf5bc/TA4hHTUZG4I/AAAAAAAAAM0/_JCezlrveuU/s1600/yeti+%281%29.jpg

Bunyip - http://www.wilsonsalmanac.com/images1/bunyip_1900.jpg

Roc - http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs31/f/2008/232/e/5/Roc_by_GENZOMAN.jpg

Fairy - http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h268/mysticalmoon_2006/Miscellaneous/Fairies/fairy81.jpg

Werewolf - http://www.werewolves.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/spell.jpg

Tikbalang - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xHsq4BIzF...5M4D39zUZ_g/s1600/Lilli+Carre+6_Tikbalang.jpg

Drop Bear - http://www.marvunapp.com/Appendix4/dropbears1.JPG

Ahuizotl - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2651/3681566671_f7c3421e93_z.jpg

Tarasque - http://www.thecaptainsmemos.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/monsters/tarasque.gif


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I like lamassu.

But out of the choices I pick *Der Golem*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Manbearpig!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Medusa.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Kennnie said:


> Manbearpig!


:b


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Where is WakWak :x


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Out of all those, the Wendigo looks the most badass.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The Phoenix


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

werewolves.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I also like griffins.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------

